# Cómo enviar correctamente el pulso de disparo a un triac si este proviene de un ic



## Det (Jun 2, 2014)

hola colegas, esta mañana comencé a jugar con Multisim y como resultado surgió esta idea de un dimmer basado en un IC 555. y hasta ese momento todo iva bien, hasta que llegue al punto donde tenia que hacer la conexión entre la salida del 555 y el triac, ya que multisim al parecer tiene problemas con la simulación de triac`s.
Busque información y encontré diagramas donde conectan la salida del 555 a un transistor y ese al gate del triack, pero para estar mas seguro preferí solicitar ayuda ya que me quedan otras dudas, como ¿que voltaje y de que polaridad debe ser aplicado a gate? ya que eso me confunde por que a su primo el scr debe aplicarsele un pulso positivo, pero por los diagramas que he visto acerca del triac he notado que no es exactamente igual.
Bueno, espero me puedan sacar de la duda, dejo unas imágenes de la simulación


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2014)

Usa un optotriac, los pulsos salen "como tienen que ser" y además ganas aislamiento.


----------



## Det (Jun 2, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Usa un optotriac, los pulsos salen "como tienen que ser" y además ganas aislamiento.



suena bien, pero crees que sea adecuado mandar tantos pulsos al diodo del opto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2014)

No creo que se acalambre


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

¿si se puede dimerizar con un optotriac y un 555? ¿como se sincronizan?


----------



## opamp (Jun 2, 2014)

El Pin2 de un mono con rectificacion onda completa de la red ,al pin3 transistor PNP que activa el opto?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

encontre este circuito pero se me hace un poco inutil:






si se obtiene el mismo resultado asi  mas simple:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2014)

Papirrin , fijate bien lo que hace ese circuito , dispara al 555 en sus pasos por cero , así que obtenés control por ciclos completos y sin ruido , no sirve para motores sino para cargas resistivas


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

> fijate bien lo que hace ese circuito , dispara al 555 en sus pasos por cero ,


sip,si entiendo como funciona, a lo que me refiero es que se puede obtener un resultado similar con componentes discretos. se me hace un poco inutil hacerlo con un 555. a no ser que solo sea didactico.


----------



## Voltairus (Jun 2, 2014)

Un optoacoplador, esa es la forma correcta de hacerlo. El pulso del 555 puede ir directo al opto, obviamente con su respectiva resistencia (ya que es un LED). El valor de la R la calculas de acuerdo a las características del opto...

La gate del triac del opto la conectas directo a un terminal del triac (A1 o A2), para que se sincronice con la señal alterna.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 2, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> sip,si entiendo como funciona, a lo que me refiero es que se puede obtener un resultado similar con componentes discretos. se me hace un poco inutil hacerlo con un 555. a no ser que solo sea didactico.



También la elección depende de que tan exacto se quiere ser en el control del ángulo de disparo. En una ocasión hice un dimmer muy exacto en donde utilizaba operacionales como rectificadores de precisión para dosificar bien la energía a la carga. 

Otro aspecto importante es, como ya mencionó Dosmetros, si se usará una carga inductiva o resistiva


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

> La gate del triac del opto la conectas directo a un terminal del triac (A1 o A2),



¿no esta medio confuso eso? 

el optotriac no tiene gate ¿o si? el gatillo(gate) es el "led", la verdad yo no te entendi como seria esa conexion XD

aqui hay otro metodo de la deteccion del cruce por cero...








> También la elección depende de que tan exacto se quiere ser en el control del ángulo de disparo.



entiendo perfecto a que te refieres, pero sabemos que un 555 no es tan exacto.


----------



## Det (Jun 2, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> sip,si entiendo como funciona, a lo que me refiero es que se puede obtener un resultado similar con componentes discretos. se me hace un poco inutil hacerlo con un 555. a no ser que solo sea didactico.



de hecho así es papirrin, jojojo el circuito solo tiene propósito didáctico, caí en la tentación de diseñar un circuito que proporcionara un control mas amplio del angulo de disparo. contrario a los circuitos que emplean DIAC que solo te dan el control de poco mas de la mitad del ciclo


----------



## Voltairus (Jun 2, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> ¿no esta medio confuso eso?
> 
> el optotriac no tiene gate ¿o si? el gatillo(gate) es el "led", la verdad yo no te entendi como seria esa conexion XD


¡Sí, perdón!, tienes toda la razón, me equivoqué al redactar. Quise decir que la gate del BTA va a un terminal (A1 o A2) del optoacoplador.

Enredos que a veces hago en mi cabeza


----------



## opamp (Jun 2, 2014)

El "viejo" 555 se sigue utilizando en disparo de SCR's y TRIAC's, como mono y como astable, cuando disparas cargas fuertemente inductivas envías un tren de impulsos en lugar de UN solo impulso como lo hace un diac.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 2, 2014)

ok....me convencieron con lo del 555 XD.


----------



## Det (Jun 2, 2014)

¿entonces es posible conectar el pin 3 (out) del 555 con solamente una resistencia hacia el GATE del triac, asi como se expone en el circuito publicado por papirrin??


----------



## opamp (Jun 3, 2014)

No todos los triac's se disparan en los 4 cuadrantes, lo  aconsejable es que el Gate y el A2 tengan la misma polaridad :Cuadrante I= A2(+)y G(+) ; cuadrante III =A2(-) y G(-). Las otras combinaciones necesitan más Igate y el cuadrante IV : A2(-) y G(+) es imposible en muchos triac's.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 18, 2015)

Reviviendo el tema, me veo en la necesidad de diseñar un pequeño _dimmer_ para un foco, como requisito es optimizar el precio del circuito final; siguiendo esta idea opté por usar una fuente sin transformador que ya tengo funcionando sin problemas.

Ahora me enfrento a la parte del disparo del TRIAC, lo más sencillo es utilizar el clásico optoacoplador y olvidarme de esta parte pero quiero ahorrármelo y generar el disparo directamente desde el microcontrolador.

Como se puede observar, con el diseño de la fuente pierdo toda referencia con la línea de AC por lo que opté por un circuito adaptador para generar el disparo; básicamente se trata de un transistor que conecta a V+ a la compuerta del TRIAC. 
Para el primer cuadrante parece ser que no hay problemas pero me surge la duda del disparo en el 4to cuadrante, temo que el transistor pueda servir como conducto de corriente y dañe al micro. He colocado por eso el Zener de 5.1V entre la base del transistor y la resistencia de base.

¿Algún comentario?, la parte del disparo aún no la armo pero me gustaría saber sus opiniones antes de echarme algún componente.

​


----------



## J2C (Mar 18, 2015)

Daniel

En mi país hay muchos lavarropas que usan µControlador y Triac (de alta sensibilidad) acoplados con solamente una resistencia, con fuentes *sin* transformador.


La diferencia en el circuito electrónico (no tengo ninguno a mano para pasarte) es que referencian/usan un polo de la Fuente DC referido al A2 (MT2) del Triac como en la siguiente imagen.

​
Desconozco el motivo por el cual tu usas el U1 y todo su circuito asociado.

La fuente sin transformador que usan los que te comento es con capacitor para no disipar tanta potencia.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2015)

U1 y su circuito asociado es un sistema de protección.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 18, 2015)

La razón es que uso un microcontrolador para manejar unos displays led y un encoder. Esto requiere de una corriente considerable que una fuente con capacitor no alcanza a suplir. De hecho en el circuito MT2 del triac si está con referencia a un polo de la fuente


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 19, 2015)

hola amigaso 





Daniel Meza dijo:


> La razón es que uso un microcontrolador para manejar unos displays led y un encoder. Esto requiere de una corriente considerable que una fuente con capacitor no alcanza a suplir. De hecho en el circuito MT2 del triac si está con referencia a un polo de la fuente


 yo te diria que desista de la idea., porque el control no seria problema., el problema lo vas a tener con la lampara !!!!! se quema seguido ¡¡¡¡¡ de alli la conmutacion de cruce por cero .,mira esto funciona de maravillas y con cargas grandes ., esta probadicimo., y tenes la placa_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/897721/ _si no entendes algo pregunta​


----------



## pandacba (Mar 19, 2015)

La conmutación de paso por cero la concigue fácil con un optodiac que tenga esa carácteristica la ventaja adicional del optidac es la de aislar la etapa de cotrol


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2015)

Daniel

Esa fuente a capacitor de lavarropas maneja 2 display led de 7 segmentos y 4 ó 5 led's. También he visto fuentes a capacitor en iluminación de emergencia con corrientes de 250 mA cargando la batería.

Desconozco cual es la corriente que tu necesitas, pero por el circuito y los componentes que usas la misma supongo que es menor ó igual a 250 mA basándome en la máxima potencia que disipa el 2SC2168 que quedaría justo al limite.


 Como dato para obtener la señal de Cruce por cero en las plaquetas del control de los Aire Acondicionados (usan transformador pero para el caso sirve) después del puente rectificador colocan un diodo en serie y el capacitor de filtrado en el cátodo del diodo. En la unión del puente y el ánodo de este diodo serie colocan el circuito y protección del cruce por cero.

 A la tarde busco en un HD Portátil algún circuito de la fuente de Aire Acondicionado y lo subo para que lo analices.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 19, 2015)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigaso  yo te diria que desista de la idea., porque el control no seria problema., el problema lo vas a tener con la lampara !!!!! se quema seguido ¡¡¡¡¡ de alli la conmutacion de cruce por cero .,mira esto funciona de maravillas y con cargas grandes ., esta probadicimo., y tenes la placa_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/897721/ _si no entendes algo pregunta​



No utilizo un optoacoplador con detector de cruce por cero precisamente porque necesito manejar el ángulo de disparo para "dimmerizar" al foco. El problema de que se queme no lo había contemplado tan críticamente pues la utilización del dimmer será  en periodos cortos.
Locodelafonola, gracias por la recomendación pero ese tipo de equipo está muy sobrado para la finalidad. 
Ya me hice de los componentes para armar y probar el circuito completo, en estos días haré las pruebas y les comentaré. 



J2C dijo:


> Daniel
> 
> Esa fuente a capacitor de lavarropas maneja 2 display led de 7 segmentos y 4 ó 5 led's. También he visto fuentes a capacitor en iluminación de emergencia con corrientes de 250 mA cargando la batería.
> 
> ...




La corriente es poca, del orden de 100-120mA y la señal de cruce por cero la obtengo del nodo donde etiquete "cruce", esta señal va conectada al micro y la utilizo para sincronizar el disparo.
Agradeceré el aporte... 
Salu2


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2015)

Daniel

Te adjunto el esquemático de Aire Acondicionado Samsung para que aprecies en que forma deriva la senoide de red para detectar el cruce por cero, aclaro que en ese punto son 100 Hz.

Por ahora te debo el esquema de los lavarropas ya que no lo encontré, pero tengo un local cercano que me da tv's para reparar y le iré a pedir prestada una plaqueta así levanto el esquema faltante.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 20, 2015)

Gracias amigo, veo que usan un simple transistor para eso. El transformador realmente facilita el diseño pero introduce un coste y tamaño mayor... Estuve pensando en lo que dice "locodelafonola" con respecto a que se pueden dañar las lámparas así y me han platicado sobre controlar no el ángulo de disparo sino el número de ciclos completos que se dejan pasar a la carga, esto lo usan en motores hasta donde me dijeron. ¿Servirá para esta aplicación o por la inercia térmica del filamento no?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2015)

Si dimerizas la detección de cruce por cero no tiene sentido ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2015)

Si Panda , debe detectar el paso por cero , para desde ahí ir haciendo el retraso del disparo


----------



## J2C (Mar 20, 2015)

Daniel

Subi ese archivo no por el transformador, sino para que vieras el tema de obtener la señal para el Detector de Cruce por Cero.

Los dos diodos en serie con el filtrado en el ultimo para la parte de regulación y el transistor para adecuar el nivel al µControlador en la unión de ambos diodos.


 Aun me queda pendiente el tema de fuente Transformer Less que vere de hacerlo en esta tarde ó durante el transcurso del fin de semana, apenas tenga algo lo subo.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2015)

Daniel

Adjunto lo que quede debiendo:

 

Que también lo subo como pdf.

Esta imagen es un detalle de como nombran los cuadrantes para la excitación

 

lo coloco solo para comentar algo, personalmente supongo que la fuente la realizan con + (positivo) al MT1 de los Triac's para evitar ó minimizar el problema de la dureza de excitación en el _*Cuarto Cuadrante*_ ó por el _*Port Sink/Port Source*_ de los µControladores.
Aún no he podido conocer cual es el motivo pero me inclino por alguno de esos dos.




Saludos, JuanKa.-​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 23, 2015)

Hola, ando revisando el circuito que compartiste

Ver el archivo adjunto 127003

Por lo que veo en este circuito el disparo se hace en el 3er cuadrante ¿es así?, en mi caso pretendo disparar al TRIAC en el 1er cuadrante.

Ayer seguí con las prueba pero puse por error un capacitor de 100V para C3 y murió, se llevó de paso al 2SC2168 y al SCR  Ando en la mira de sustituir al 2SC2168 por otro transistor de mayor voltaje como el MJE340G y ahorrarme el 7805.

En estos días seguiré con este diseño, gracias

Edito: Referente al tema de la fuente sin transformador, veo difícil que con ese diseño consiga la corriente que demanda la aplicación. Haré pruebas y comento


----------



## J2C (Mar 23, 2015)

Daniel



Daniel Meza dijo:


> ...... Por lo que veo en este circuito el disparo se hace en el 3er cuadrante ¿es así?, en mi caso pretendo disparar al TRIAC en el 1er cuadrante ......


Ese circuito es de lavarropas por ende los dispara a semiciclos completos y *no* realiza la función *dimmer*, yo sospecho que polariza de esa manera para no tener problemas en ningún Cuadrante (esta especificado en las Datasheet's que en el IV Cuadrante todos los triac's necesitan mayor excitación).
Lo utilizan para comandar el motor del tambor, el motor de la bomba de desagote y/ó la/s electroválvula/s.




Ayer olvide de comentar que aquí tenemos 220VCA/50Hz en la distribución domiciliaria monofásica, la trifásica es 3 x 380VCA/50Hz. Supongo que allí tienen 60Hz y lo deduzco por la norma NTSC que usan en Televisión, no tengo en claro cual es la tensión.
El valor del Capacitor variara aproximadamente un 16% en menos respecto al ejemplo; totalmente distinto será si lo normal allí es 110/117VCA.


También me olvide de comentar que la señal para el Detector de Cruce por Cero la sacan directamente desde el otro polo de la línea con una resistencia de 2.2MΩ y utilizan los diodos de protección propios de las entradas de los µControladores, en este caso uno Holtek. Alguna vez he visto una *Nota de Aplicación de MicroChip* al respecto de las fuentes *Transformer Less*.
Yo *supongo* que detecta el Cruce por Cero para conmutar todas las cargas debido a que ellas son inductivas y al hacerlo en ese momento el esfuerzo de los triac's es mínimo.


Calculo que esa fuente es capaz de entregar unos 150mA y la limitación esta dada por la potencia de 1W del zener por que en caso de lavarropas *apagado* el consumo del µControlador y el resto de la electrónica seria cero ó muy poco dependiendo de la función sleep si ese µControlador la tuviese incluida en el software/firmware.


Ese tipo de fuente también la he visto en la planchas para el cabello. Aclaro que suelen usar un Capacitor _*MKP*_ ó _*MKT*_ que tiene bien aclarada la tensión como 275VCA



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Yo no reparo lavarropas (mas sencillo son los tv's y algunos equipos de audio), pero conocidos/amigos que se dedican cada tanto me traen alguna plaqueta para que se las repare. Espero no olvidarme nada.-


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 25, 2015)

> Ayer olvide de comentar que aquí tenemos 220VCA/50Hz en la distribución domiciliaria monofásica, la trifásica es 3 x 380VCA/50Hz. Supongo que allí tienen 60Hz y lo deduzco por la norma NTSC que usan en Televisión, no tengo en claro cual es la tensión.
> El valor del Capacitor variara aproximadamente un 16% en menos respecto al ejemplo; totalmente distinto será si lo normal allí es 110/117VCA.



Aquí en el pueblo se usa 127VCA@60Hz



> También me olvide de comentar que la señal para el Detector de Cruce por Cero la sacan directamente desde el otro polo de la línea con una resistencia de 2.2MΩ y utilizan los diodos de protección propios de las entradas de los µControladores, en este caso uno Holtek. Alguna vez he visto una Nota de Aplicación de MicroChip al respecto de las fuentes Transformer Less.
> Yo supongo que detecta el Cruce por Cero para conmutar todas las cargas debido a que ellas son inductivas y al hacerlo en ese momento el esfuerzo de los triac's es mínimo.



Hasta aquí tampoco tengo problema en obtener la señal de cruce por cero

He probado hoy el circuito de disparo que propuse

Ver el archivo adjunto 126859

pero poniendo R9=R11=100K y quitando D7, hice las pruebas sin colocar aún el MCU es decir activando manualmente a Q1 y la lámpara bajo carga si enciende pero al ver la señal en el osciloscopio noto que sólo hay conducción en el ciclo negativo de la señal de entrada osease cuando MT1 es más positivo que MT2


----------



## J2C (Mar 25, 2015)

Daniel

Supongo que eso te esta pasando por que el circuito de disparo en el semiciclo negativo de la red se queda sin la referencia de MT1 (masa/común) debido a esta parte de tu diseño:

.





En algún momento PandaCba dijo:


pandacba dijo:


> U1 y su circuito asociado es un sistema de protección.


Y no volvi a preguntar cual era la protección que decía tener; para mi realiza lo que acabo de indicar en el primer párrafo de este post y no entiendo por cual motivo tu lo has agregado. 



Me parece perfecto que agregues un transistor entre el µControlador y el Triac para poder aumentar la excitación del mismo sin sobrecargar al µControlador.

Por otra parte los valores de R9 y R11 tan altos me parecen extraños en comparación a lo que tengo visto sobre las placas de los lavarropas típicas que veo/reparo en mi taller, los valores que tienen son los que indique en el esquema de mi post #32.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola, la protección a la que se hace referencia es al zener que coloqué en la base de Q1. 



> Supongo que eso te esta pasando por que el circuito de disparo en el semiciclo negativo de la red se queda sin la referencia de MT1 (masa/común) debido a esta parte de tu diseño:



Aquí no me queda claro, MT1 siempre está "atado" a una línea de la alimentación, entiendo que por el SCR hay un momento en que el circuito se queda flotando pero por eso coloqué a R7 para, aún con el SCR cebado, el micro tenga una referencia a MT1. En otras palabras, con ese diseño pretendo disparar al TRIAC siempre con tensión (+) en su compuerta.

Referente al valor de R9 y R11 los coloqué de esos valores pues si los disminuyo el drenado de corriente es tanto que se genera un rizo en la fuente de 5V.


----------



## miglo (Mar 26, 2015)

J2C dijo:


> Daniel
> Me parece perfecto que agregues un transistor entre el µControlador y el Triac para poder aumentar la excitación del mismo sin sobrecargar al µControlador.



Estoy contigo, con un transistor proteges al micro ya que de lo contrario corres el riesgo de que a traves del gate reciba algo de alterna y se monte una fiesta, de hecho en la placa de mi lavadora a los triacs se le atacan desde transistores, aunque en mi opinion seria mejor a traves de optoacopladores ejemplo " MOC3041", asi de esta manera si que esta aislada la tension alterna.


----------



## J2C (Mar 26, 2015)

Daniel



Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola, la protección a la que se hace referencia es al zener que coloqué en la base de Q1. ......


Es que D7 no es necesario ya que previamente esa tensión la regulas con U2 (7805).






Daniel Meza dijo:


> ..... Aquí no me queda claro, MT1 siempre está "atado" a una línea de la alimentación, entiendo que por el SCR hay un momento en que el circuito se queda flotando pero por eso coloqué a R7 para, aún con el SCR cebado, el micro tenga una referencia a MT1. En otras palabras, con ese diseño pretendo disparar al TRIAC siempre con tensión (+) en su compuerta.
> 
> Referente al valor de R9 y R11 los coloqué de esos valores pues si los disminuyo el drenado de corriente es tanto que se genera un rizo en la fuente de 5V.


MT1 siempre esta referenciado a una línea de alimentación, pero este circuito: 
Ver el archivo adjunto 127134
en el momento que la otra línea de alimentación ingresa a su semiciclo negativo (-) te quita la referencia de la parte del µControlador, y en ese momento pueden ocurrir muchas cosas imprevistas como:


Daniel Meza dijo:


> .... el drenado de corriente es tanto que se genera un rizo en la fuente de 5V.


Deberías fijarte tu en que momento se provoca dicho rizo, si fuese en el semiciclo negativo que entra por la línea de la lámpara es justo cuando dejas de tener la referencia en el regulador.






Daniel Meza dijo:


> ...... En otras palabras, con ese diseño pretendo disparar al TRIAC siempre con tensión (+) en su compuerta. ........


Al referenciar el negativo de tus reguladores de +12V y +5V al MT1 siempre estarás disparando el Triac con + en su compuerta respecto a MT1 no importando que semiciclo tenga en MT1 y MT2 provenientes de la línea de energía de CA por que el positivo respecto a MT1 te lo da tu esquema de doble regulación. 



Miglo
Con la parte de excitación del triac del esquema que había adjuntado en mi post #32 te puedo decir que en Argentina hay cientos de miles de lavarropas fabricados en Argentina y de otros países (he visto placas no argentinas):
Ver el archivo adjunto 127003
que comandan el motor (con cambio de sentido de giro si el lavarropas lo tiene, la bomba de desagote, la ó las electroválvulas de entrada del agua.
Que siempre se cambian los triac's debido a que se ponen en corto o se abren. 

Puede haber otros esquemas pero es algo que dependerá del costo de dichos lavarropas, aquí se consiguen placas nuevas para reemplazarlas a $250 (Obama's *28,36*).






miglo dijo:


> ... aunque en mi opinion seria mejor a traves de optoacopladores ejemplo " MOC3041", asi de esta manera si que esta aislada la tension alterna.


Ya se había comentado esa opción pero Daniel fue claro diciendo que quería evitarla.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

